

Is it possible to actually unblock my little mismanaged mailserver from hotmail? - Duhveed

I run a little mail server that hosts about 8 accounts.  One of my users had their password guessed and someone in Russia used my server to send out a bunch of spam.  The server wasn&#x27;t compromised  and the spam stopped as soon as the user&#x27;s password was changed.<p>Now, however, hotmail and whatever other mail services Microsoft runs are blocking my server because it is supposedly harvesting email.<p>Back in the day, I could&#x27;ve sent a note to postmaster@theplaceImhavingaproblemwith.com and an admin would&#x27;ve helped me out.  As it is, that account for hotmail is just an autoresponder that aims you at a wealth of unhelpful web text.<p>There is a form at support.live.com&#x2F;eformpost.aspx that seems like it could be helpful, but when submitted, there is no indication that the form submission was successful and it&#x27;s been a week since the last time I submitted it so I&#x27;m thinking it&#x27;s either broken or just as unmanned as the postmaster address.<p>So, my question is, does anyone have any experience dealing with these guys or is this ip address permanently spoiled as a mail server as far as microsoft is concerned?
======
byoung2
You might be listed in a blacklist provider such as Spamhaus. Try your
server's IP and hostname at
[http://www.spamhaus.org/lookup/](http://www.spamhaus.org/lookup/). If it is
just an IP that's blocked, it may be quicker to get a new IP address from your
hosting provider.

~~~
Duhveed
No, I'm not listed in the spamhaus lookup and I checked another list that
microsoft indicated they made use of on one of their so-you've-been-blocked
pages and I wasn't on that either. Best I can tell, it's just MS that has an
issue with it.

I'm starting to agree that it's likely quicker to get a new ip address, but I
hate that that's where I'm at. I wholly admit that I as the admin of the
server should've caught it before I got blocked, but there's an admin (or more
likely, a team of them) at MS who's just as asleep at the wheel as I am.

~~~
nodata
Check here: [http://www.dnsbl.info/dnsbl-
list.php](http://www.dnsbl.info/dnsbl-list.php)

~~~
Duhveed
I'm all-clear on all of those. Great site, btw.

